# اقوى عروض الموسم من ندى ماس لاتفوتى الفرصة



## gana bity (19 فبراير 2013)

*







كيفكم يا أحـــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــلا بنـــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــاتِِ 


اليكم ياحلوات العرض القوي من ندى ماس بمناسبة العام الجديد

العرض ساري من 10 فبراير الى 10 مارس

اشتري ثلاث منتجات من منتجات ندى ماس واحصلي على الرابع من نفس المنتج مجانا


اطلبي العرض من مندوبتك احجزي ولاتفوتي الفرصة


وللطلب من شركة ندى ماس مباشرة


ومندوبي مصر ( ماسة العرب وفراشة ماس المصرية )


العرض مفاجات اخرى ستسعدك







.*. مواصفات ومميزات حنة ماس للاعشاب الهندية .*.


1 . فرد تنعيم اطالة للشعر مع اكسابة الألوان ...


اللون الأسود الامع ...


اللون البدنجانى... 


اللون البنى الغامق...


اللون البنى الفاتح ... 




2 .  ليس بها مادة للفرد ( كيماوية ) ولكن بها مادة تثبيت ( شجر مـارو ) ولذلك يفرد الشعر بالسيشوار قبل البدء بها.







3 . طبيعية 100% و لذا تتركك على الشعر 24 ساعة بمنتهى الأمان.







4 . تستخدم للاطفال من عمر ثلاث سنوات و انا واأقسم بالله استخدمتها لعمر سنتان 

و الان هن انسات يترددن على مرة كل عام ويغمرننى بالدعاء وليس لها اى اضرار على المرأه الحامل.


5 . تستخدم على الشعر المصبوغ دون اى شاكل ومن حذرك بعدم استخدا حنة الفرد على الشعر الصبوغ فهو ينبهك بانك تستخدين مواد كيماوية دون ان يدرى .

.*.تعالوا اقروا معايا مجلة نصف الدنيا المصرية بتقول ايه عنى وعن حنة ماس.*.






اشادة من استاذ / يسرى محمد على .


بالحنة الهندية و ينصح باستخدمها وقد ارسل لى اكثر من حالة تعانى من تجعد الشعر وتساقطه...






 (والله على ما اقول شهيد).


وشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر مــن ...

و هما احدى اصحاب مراكز التجميل







وهذا هو الشكل الجديد لعبوة حنه ماس الأصلية الجديدة الصغيرة .

الشـــــعرالقصير 300 جرام + 1 زيت


( السعودية 310 ريال - قطر 310 ريال - الامارات 310 درهم )-( البحرين 31 - عمان 31 ) -(الكويت

24دينار )( ليبيا 104جنيه- السودان 364جنيه) اليمن 17816(الاردن 59 - العراق 96141 )

- (تونس 129 - المغرب 700 - الجزائر 6460)









وهذا هو الشكل الجديد لعبوة حنه ماس الأصلية الكبيرة .



...العبـــــــــــــــــــــتوة الاقتصاديـــــــــــــــــــــــتة...

للشعر الطويل حتى اخر الظهر 500 جرام + 1زيت



( السعودية 460 ريال - قطر 460 ريال - الامارات 460 درهم )-( البحرين 46 - عمان 46 ) -(الكويت

35دينار )( ليبيا 53 1جنيه- السودان 541جنيه) اليمن 26438(الاردن 88 - العراق 142661 )

- (تونس 190 - المغرب 1040 - الجزائر 9587 )
*​*[/COLOR]


انظري النشرة الداخلية بطريقة الاستخدام







قولوا بســــــــــــــــم الله مــــــــــــــــــــــا شـــــاء الله








لفرد و تنعيم و اطاله الشعر يستخدم مع الحنه لمدة 15يوم ...

ويســــــــــتخدم بمفرده لـــــــــــــــفرد الشعر الكرلى و يجعله كالحرير لمده 3شهور .


... فوايــــــــــــــــــــد الزيت ...


زيت ماس هو حقا الزيت المعجزة كما سماه من استخدموه لانه قادر على فرد التموجات والكسرات الخفيفة من الشعر (الكيرلى) .


وجعله انسيابيا لو استخم لمدة 3 شهور بمفرده وبدون الحنة .


يفرد الشعر الخشن والمجعد كمساعد مع حنة ماس عندما تستخدمينه بعد الفرد لمدة 15 يوم .


يقوى الشعر ويمنع تساقطه ويطوله سريعا


( السعودية 170 ريال - قطر 170 ريال - الامارات 170 درهم )-( البحرين 17 د - عمان 17ر ) -(الكويت

13دينار )( ليبيا 56جنيه- السودان 199جنيه) اليمن 9770(الاردن 32 - العراق 52722 )

- (تونس 70 د- المغرب 384 د- الجزائر 3543)









لنتيجــــــــــــــــــــــــة رائعة يفضل استخـــــــــــــــــــــــدام 

شامبــــــــــــــــــــــو مــــــــــــــــاس

بخلاصة بزذور الفواكة و الأعشاب الطبيعية و البانثينول ( فيتامين ب )

وانعمي بشعر الحرير .


( السعودية 170 ريال - قطر 170 ريال - الامارات 170 درهم )-( البحرين 17 د - عمان 17ر ) -(الكويت

13دينار )( ليبيا 56جنيه- السودان 199جنيه) اليمن 9770(الاردن 32 - العراق 52722 )

- (تونس 70 د- المغرب 384 د- الجزائر 3543)








بــــــــــــــــــــــــاى بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاى للخشونة 

حمام كريم مـــاس يمنع تساقط الشعر نهائيآ و يقوى بصيلات الشعر

لأنه بخلاصة زيت كبد الحوت و دهن الثعبان و القواقع البحرية و
الخلطة السرية لندى مـــاس .

يستخدم بعد الشامبو لمدة نصف ساعة ثم يغسل الشعر جيدآ بماء فاتر
و يجفف ثم سيتخدم اخر خطوة فى الكرس .



( السعودية 310 ريال - قطر 310 ريال - الامارات 310 درهم )-( البحرين 31 - عمان 31 ) -(الكويت

24دينار )( ليبيا 104جنيه- السودان 364جنيه) اليمن 17816(الاردن 59 - العراق 96141 )

- (تونس 129 - المغرب 700 - الجزائر 6460)








لشعر صحــــى ... قـــــــــــــوى ... طول حتى الركب ... لا يتقصـــــــــــــف

لا تساقط بعد اليوم ... لا جفاف ... وداعآ لشعرك القصير

مع عصارة تجارب و خبرة عــــــــــــــــــــــشر سنـــــــــــــــوات ...

أقـــــــــدم لـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكم...

كورس ندى ماس لتقوية و أطـــــــــــــــــــاله و نعومة الشعر
​



*​*





( السعودية 530 ريال - قطر 530 ريال - الامارات 530 درهم )-( البحرين 53- عمان 53 ) -(الكويت

40 دينار )( ليبيا 177جنيه- السودان 623جنيه) اليمن 30461(الاردن 100 - العراق 164371 )

- (تونس 220 - المغرب 1197- الجزائر 11046د)




*كورس ماس وايت * 

لتبييض البشرة وتوحيد اللون







التركيبة الخاصة بملكة الجمال الملكة كليوا باترا أسطورة الجمال ومفحورة على جدران معبدها حتى الان 



واوصت بها الأجيال على بعض اوراق البردي الخاصة بها





وبعد أضافات وتقنيات بسيطة لنتائج اسرع تم خضوع التركيبة لأختبارات معملية

واتحدى من يثبت ان بها أي مواد كيماوية

ومصرح بها من وزارة ال 

كورس ماس وايت 

يبيض البشرة ويوحد اللون

 ينقي البشرة لتصبح خاليه من العيوب كالحبوب واثارها 

 يجعل البشره ناعمه صافيه

يزيل ا (الأثار الناتجة من الحبوب والدمامل )


يزيل الهالات السوداء حول العين

 يجعل البشره بيضاء ناصع لونها 


*** صابونة مــــــــــــــــــــــــاس وايت ***




 لبشرة خالية من العيوب
تنظيف .. تبييض...نعومة

*** قناع مــــــــــــــــــــــاس وايت *** 



هذا القناع يزيل الزوان وينقى البشرة من الشوائب واثار الحبوب
ويستخدم مرتان بالأسبوع

*** سكرب مـــــــــــــــــــاس وايت ***



التركيبة السحرية لتفتيح البشرة
جربي تكونى راجعة من مشوار
بشرة مرهقة ..شمس حارقة
وضعيه فقط لمدة 3 دقائق

مرة كل يوم يوضع على بشرة مبللة ويدلك لمدة من 3 الى خمس دقائق
ثم يغسل بالماء


*** كريم مـــــــــــــــــــــــاس وايت ***



 كريم الألىء البحرية
هذا الكريم الرررررائع يبيض البشرة بشكل ملحوظ وطبيعي وأمن
ويزيل الهالات السوداء حول العين
ويوحد اللون
وأفضل أستخدامه من المساء حتى الصباح وتغسل الشره بالماء الدافي ثم البارد


( السعودية 530 ريال - قطر 530 ريال - الامارات 530 درهم )-( البحرين 53- عمان 53 ) -(الكويت

40 دينار )( ليبيا 177جنيه- السودان 623جنيه) اليمن 30461(الاردن 100 - العراق 164371 )

- (تونس 220 - المغرب 1197- الجزائر 11046د)






كريم تكبير ورفع الصدر وشده 



 تاتش فيمنينتي (لمسة انوثة لتكبير الصدر )

​









الأن استمتعى بصدر ممتلئ و جذاب مع 




كريم تاتش فيمينتى ( لمسه أنوثة ) لتكبير الصدر

من مقتطقات الأعشاب و فول الصويا يجعل الصدر كامل و بشكل مرفوع

وهو فخر لكل الأناث جميع النساء يرغبن فى صدر كبير ثابت .

Cream touch femininity mas

هو منتج خاص صنع من نباتات طبيعيه 100% و عدد لا يحصد من تجارب اشخاص مقربون لسنوات عديده .

كما اهو لا يحتوى على أى هرمون فأنه يمكن تحسين الصدر الصغير و المسطح و الرخو .

. ألى صدر كامل مشدود ومرفوع مع الحفاظ على المرونه مع تأثيرات التنعيم .

الكريم حاصل على مطابق للموصفات القياسيه المصريه​



سعر الكورس كامل ثلاثة علب لمدة ثلاثة اشهر


سعر الكورس كامل ثلاثة علب لمدة ثلاثة اشهر



( السعودية 660 ريال - قطر660 ريال - الامارات 660 درهم )-( البحرين 66 د- عمان 66 ر) -(الكويت

50 دينار )( ليبيا 220جنيه- السودان 599جنيه) اليمن 37932 (الاردن 125 - العراق 204688)

- (تونس 212- المغرب 1152- الجزائر 10629د)

سعر العلبة الواحدة لشهر واحد وتكرر مرتين​
( السعودية 245ريال - قطر245 ريال - الامارات 245 درهم )-( البحرين 24,5 د- عمان 24.5 ر) -

(الكويت 19 دينار) ( ليبيا81 جنيه- السودان 288جنيه)) اليمن 14081 (الاردن 46 - العراق 75982)

- (تونس102 - المغرب 553 د- الجزائر 5106د)



سعر العبتين تكفي لشهرين وتكرر مرة واحدة​
( السعودية 460ريال - قطر460 ريال - الامارات 460 درهم )-( البحرين 46 د- عمان 46 ر) -

(الكويت 35 دينار) ( ليبيا 153جنيه- السودان 541جنيه)) اليمن 14081 (الاردن 46 - العراق 75982)

- (تونس191 - المغرب 1039 د- الجزائر 9587 د)






والكريم الرائع لتكبير المؤخرة ورفعها وشدها وتكبير الارداف

تاتش فيمينينتي ( لمسة انوثة ) لتكبير المؤخرة والارداف​​




 احصلي على مؤخرة برازيلية مغررررررية لتكون انوثتك طا غية
​[/COLO



سعر الكورس كامل ثلاثة علب لمدة ثلاثة اشهر



( السعودية 660 ريال - قطر660 ريال - الامارات 660 درهم )-( البحرين 66 د- عمان 66 ر) -(الكويت

50 دينار )( ليبيا 220جنيه- السودان 599جنيه) اليمن 37932 (الاردن 125 - العراق 204688)

- (تونس 212- المغرب 1152- الجزائر 10629د)


سعر العلبة الواحدة لشهر واحد وتكرر مرتين



( السعودية 245ريال - قطر245 ريال - الامارات 245 درهم )-( البحرين 24,5 د- عمان 24.5 ر) -

(الكويت 19 دينار) ( ليبيا81 جنيه- السودان 288جنيه)) اليمن 14081 (الاردن 46 - العراق 75982)

- (تونس102 - المغرب 553 د- الجزائر 5106د)



سعر العبتين تكفي لشهرين وتكرر مرة واحدة


[/COLO



( السعودية 460ريال - قطر460 ريال - الامارات 460 درهم )-( البحرين 46 د- عمان 46 ر) -

(الكويت 35 دينار) ( ليبيا 153جنيه- السودان 541جنيه)) اليمن 14081 (الاردن 46 - العراق 75982)

- (تونس191 - المغرب 1039 د- الجزائر 9587 د)

​







ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



أليكي بديل الليزر الحقيقي 








:مفتر: :مفتر: :مفتر:

كريم ماس لعدم أنبات الشعر الزائد وعدم ظهوره نهائيا"
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ




 تعبتي من الألم أثناء ازالة الشعر ؟


مليتي من تكرار ذلك كل شهر تقريبا"؟


دفعتي مبالغ باهظه بعملية الليزر ورجع الشعر يطلع بس تحت الجلد ؟

كم مرة انحرجتي من زوجك وخبيتي رجولك ؟ 


لاداعي للألم ولا الملل ولا دفع المبالغ الباهظه بالليزر ناهيكي عن سلبياته 


ولاحتى الأحراج بعد اليوم


أليكي بديل الليزر الحقيقي 

مصرح به من وزارة الصحة


يعمل كريم ماس على مقاومة نمو جذور وبصيلات الشعر الزائد لأن الكريم يضعفها ويزيد من خمولها


الى ان تذبل الجذور وتموت نهائيا" وبعدها لن ترين للشعر مكانا" بجسمك






من مميزات كريم ماس :


ليس فقط عدم أنبات الشعر الزائد بل تفتيح لون الجسم ويعطيكي نعومة بالغة



( السعودية 170 ريال - قطر 170 ريال - الامارات 170 درهم )-( البحرين 17 د - عمان 17ر ) -(الكويت

13دينار )( ليبيا 56جنيه- السودان 199جنيه) اليمن 9770(الاردن 32 - العراق 52722 )

- (تونس 70 د- المغرب 384 د- الجزائر 3543)





:نطوط::نطوط::نطوط::نطوط::نطوط:







ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
وبعد تشجيعكم لشركة ندى ماس و بعد النجاح الساحق الذى حققته الشركه فى العالم العربى


 نفخر أن نقدم لكــــــــــــــم

كـــــــــــريــم آيــــــس جيــــــــــــــــرل 

 Cream Ice Girl 










الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساســــة 


يستخدم ااكريم الطبي ايس جيرل لتبييض الاماكن الحساسة وازالة النمش والكلف نهائيا"

لاتخبين ركبك ولا اكواعك

لتبييض الركب والاكواع والسمار مابين الاصابع

بتكوني ببياض الثلج مع ايس جيرل

ويستخدم عالبشرة لتبييض العام وازالة الكلف والنمش نهائيا



 كوني ملكة ببيتك وافتخري امام زوجك ببياضك المضوي كاللمبه





( السعودية 200 ريال - قطر 200 ريال - الامارات 200 درهم )-( البحرين20 د - عمان 20ر ) -

(الكويت 15- ليبيا 67- السودان 235جنيه) اليمن 11441(الاردن 37 - العراق 62109])

- (تونس 83 د- المغرب 384 د- الجزائر 4144)




ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


اليوم جيبتلكم شىء بتتمناه كل انثى وبتحلم به كل فتاه


ويه مورد خدود كالتفاحتين كنجمات هوليود




كورس رائع لنفخ الخدود وتوريدها


وهو عبارة عن نوعين من المنتجات


اولا.....

فيتامينات رائعة وفعالة


عن خلاصة زيت كبد الحوت +زيت زهرة المساء+الاوميجا3 & 6


+فيتامن E+فيتامين A






وهى تركيبةمفيدة جدا للبشرةوالشعر معا"

وكل اللى داوم عليها فترة كبيرة اندهش من خدوده التى انتفخت

بشكل طبيعى وجميل كممثلات السينما



يعنى الحبوب اامنة جدااااا وهى عبارة عن فيتامينات

طبيعية وتسمن الخدود فقط ولاتسمن الجسم


وهى عباره عن كورس لازم تستخدميه لمدة3 اشهر متتاليه.



سعر كورس الحبوب فقط لثلاة اشهر


( السعودية 395 ريال - قطر 395ريال - الامارات 395 درهم )-( البحرين39,5 د - عمان 39.5ر ) -(الكويت 29دينار )( ليبيا 132جنيه- السودان 465جنيه) اليمن 22560(الاردن 74 - العراق 122577د)
- (تونس 164- المغرب 384 د- الجزائر 8232د)




الكولاجيــــــــــــن

ودى نبذه مختصره للي ما سمعت عن الكريم


2-كريم او انبولات ايفا بالكولاجين.


هوكولاجين للعنايه بالبشره و تجديد حيويتها وتؤخر ظهوربوادر الشيخوخه فهي تنشط الانسجه وتمدهابالعناصر اللازمه لنضارتها واعادةحيويتها.
وتنفخ الخدود بطريقه طبيعيه

طريقه استعماله:

 بعد غسيل البشره جيدا:تفتح الزجاجة ويوزع محتواهاعلى منطقتى الوجه والعنق ويعاد ذلك كل يوم يفضل استعمالها ليلا.


وبصراحه الكولاجين سحر على البشره تمسحين به بشرتك بالليل وانتي تتدهنين به تتشربها البشره

وتلاحظين بشرتك خيـــال .
.نعومه ومشدوده وخدودك منفوخه ومورده.



سعر كورس الكولاجين فقط لثلاة اشهر


( السعودية 395 ريال - قطر 395ريال - الامارات 395 درهم )-( البحرين39,5 د - عمان 39.5ر ) -(الكويت 29دينار )( ليبيا 132جنيه- السودان 465جنيه) اليمن 22560(الاردن 74 - العراق 122577د)
- (تونس 164- المغرب 384 د- الجزائر 8232د)

جوووودى
عضوه جديده

البطاقـة الشخصيـة

كيف حالكن يا بنات احلى منتدى احب اشارك بتجربى مع الأخت ندى و كورس الكولاجين تبعها
بمنتهى الأمانة .
بعد ان نزل وزنى اكتر من 20 كيلو والحمد لله اصبحت المشكلة التى تقابلنى نحافة وجهى و ضعفه الى ان استخدمت كورس الكولاجين و من اول اسبوع صار كل اللى يرانى يقول لى نافخه خدود ؟
حقن....... ولا.. ...؟؟؟
صار لى اكثر من اربع شهور مخلصته وبعدها خدودى ماشاء الله ولا قوة الإ بالله مورده وصارت اجمل شىء فى وجهى واحب اشكر ندى على امانتها و رقى تعاملها



( السعودية 710ريال - قطر710 ريال - الامارات 710 درهم )-( البحرين 71 د- عمان 71 ر) -

(الكويت 53 دينار) ( ليبيا81 جنيه- السودان 288جنيه)) اليمن 40552 (الاردن134 - العراق 220329) - (تونس296 - المغرب 1598 د- الجزائر 14797د)





ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ





[SIZE="6[/CENTER]"] حبيبات الباديكير ماس السحرية



تعبتى من الذهاب الى الصالونات ...؟ !!

ملليتى من الأنتظار و زحمة الصالونات ... ؟

جرحت قدمك من الألآت ... ؟

تخشين أنتقال العدوى من الألآت .. حتى لو معقمة فى الصالونات ... ؟

الأن يوفر لنا المنتج الفرنسى رجول ناعمة كريش النعام مع بياض ولمعة تستحقيها .

لا تخبأة لرجولك بعد اليوم ...

لا للألات ولا للتعب 5088:








طريقة الأستخـــــــــــــدام :-

توضع حبيبات المنتج الفرنسى فى وعاء دافىء من الماء .
توضع القدم به لمدة من 20 : 30 دقيقة .
تشتف بالماء الدافىء .

النتيجــــــــــــــــــة

*( دون أستخدام أى حجر أو آلة )* :052:
​








لن تجدى الجلد الميت مهما كانت سمكه .

تمتعى برجول نـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاعمـــ ـــــــــة تتباهين بها امام زوجك .

... رجولك عنوان لجمـــــــــــــــالك ... كرجول سندريلا






( السعودية 160 ريال - قطر 160ريال - الامارات 160 درهم )-( البحرين16 د - عمان 16ر ) -(الكويت 29دينار )( ليبيا 132جنيه- السودان 465جنيه) اليمن 22560(الاردن 74 - العراق 122577د)
- (تونس 164- المغرب 384 د- الجزائر 8232د)







اليوم جاْْت لكم بعلاج امن ومجرب وضمون 100 %





كريـــــــــــــــم البواسيـــــرالطبـــى














كلنا نعلم وخاصة من يعانون من البواسير شفاهم الله :متفكر:



بأن الآمها لايطاق اعاذكم الله



لكن مع الكريم الطبى للبواسير



وداعا" للاْلــــــــــــــم :مفتر:



لا للعمليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات 



وداعا" للاْحراج عند الكشف على الطبيب 





و هما عبارة عن منتجين



1) كريـــــــــــــم .



مرفق به طريقـــــــــــة الأستخــــــــــــــــــــدام




2) أعشــــــــاب .


مرفق به طريقـــــــــــة الأستخــــــــــــــــــــدام









و أليكـــــــــــــــــــــــم تجـــــارب البنـــــات و بكل صـــــدق

والله على ما أقول شهيد













( السعودية 210 ريال - قطر 210 ريال - الامارات 210درهم )-( البحرين 21 - عمان 21) -(الكويت

16دينار )( ليبيا 53 1جنيه- السودان 247جنيه) اليمن11994(الاردن 40 - العراق 65167 )

- (تونس 87 - المغرب 472 - الجزائر 4376 )






 نفخر أن نقدم لكــــــــــــــم


*  مــــــــاس كليــــن *













القطرة التي ستعيد بناؤكي الداخلي كما كنتي حين كنتي بنوتة

هى قطرة تطهير وتضييق وشد جدران للمهبل

والذي لايقدر على شده بعد اثار الولادة المتكررة سواء العمليات الجراحية التجميلية

وقطرة ماس كلين فهي تعيد بناؤه كصورته الاولى

غير ان القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما تحلمين ان تكوني

قطرة ماس كلين ستغير حياتك القطرة الشقية للمرأة الزكية 



قطرة ماس كلين

مصرح بها من وزارة الصحة

ولها رقم تشغيلة



قطرة ماس كلين مصنعة تحت أشراف طبي من مواد طبيعية 100&100 

وليس لها اي اثار جانبية



وأحترامــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا"

لمشاعر بناتنا ولعدم الاحراج التفاصيل وطريقة الاستخدام على الخاص



هــــــــــــــــــــــــام جدا جدا

لا أحلل ولا استبيح لأي رجل الاتصال او مراسلتي بشأن هذه القطرة 






( السعودية 170 ريال - قطر 170ريال - الامارات 170درهم )-( البحرين 17 - عمان 17) -(الكويت

13دينار )( ليبيا 56جنيه- السودان199 جنيه) اليمن384(الاردن 32- العراق 158168 )

- (تونس 70- المغرب 384- الجزائر 3543 )





واخيرا تقدم ندى ماس ثورة التخسيس هتخسي يعني هتخسي


كريم دريم ماس بالاعشاب الطبيعية لحرق الدهون والتخسيس لسريع الامن​

كريم دريم ماس للبطن ووالجوانب يجعل بطنك ملصقة بظهرك لاجوانب ولا نتوؤات











كريم دريم ماس لتنحيف وشد الصدر










كريم دريم ماس لتنحيف المؤخرة والارداف والذراعات
​[/COLOR]











لرشاقة خيال تدوم يستخدم الكورس كامل ثلاثة علب

سعر العلبة الواحدة

( السعودية 195ريال - قطر195 ريال - الامارات 195درهم )-( البحرين 19.5 د- عمان 19.5 ر) -

(الكويت 14دينار) ( ليبيا 65 د- السودان 299جنيه)) اليمن 11207 (الاردن 37- العراق 60478)

- (تونس81 - المغرب 440د- الجزائر 4064د)



سعر العلبتين

( السعودية 360ريال - قطر380 ريال - الامارات 360 درهم )-( البحرين 36 د- عمان 36ر) -

(الكويت 27دينار) ( ليبيا120 د- السودان 423جنيه)) اليمن 20690 (الاردن 68 - العراق 111716)

- (تونس150د- المغرب 813 د- الجزائر 7502د)


سعر الكورس كامل ثلاثة علب تقدري تطلبي الثلاث علب من نوع واحد او من كل الانواع الدريم ماس

( السعودية 510ريال - قطر510ريال - الامارات510 درهم )-( البحرين51 د- عمان 51 ر) -

(الكويت 39دينار) ( ليبيا 170د- السودان 288جنيه)) اليمن29311 (الاردن 97 - العراق 158265)

- (تونس102 - المغرب 553 د- الجزائر 5106د)



[/SIZE][/COLOR]

شاي التخسيس القهري والسريع من ندى مااس



تخلصي من الكرش وعيشي حياتك بلا تخمة





( السعودية 115 ريال - قطر 115 ريال - الامارات 115درهم )-( البحرين 11.5 - عمان 11.5) -(الكويت

8.5دينار )( ليبيا 38د- السودان 135جنيه) اليمن11994(الاردن 22 - العراق 35665 )

- (تونس47- المغرب 259- الجزائر 2396)




 حبوب اورليستات الاصلية








( السعودية 180 ريال - قطر180 ريال - الامارات 180درهم )-( البحرين 18 - عمان 18) -(الكويت

14دينار )( ليبيا 54جنيه- السودان 211جنيه) اليمن11994(الاردن 34 - العراق 55665 )

- (تونس 74- المغرب 369 - الجزائر 3076)



كريم املا المخدر اشتري ثلاث علب واحصلي العرض المتميز الرابعة مجانا


بالاضافة الى كريم بديل الليزر للقضاء على انبات الشعر نهائيا الزائد

الهدية تتعدى ال 300 ريال معقووووول ل ل ؟؟؟؟









( السعودية 135 ريال - قطر 135 ريال - الامارات 135درهم )-( البحرين 13.5 - عمان 13.5) -(الكويت

10دينار )( ليبيا 45جنيه- السودان 158جنيه) اليمن7710(الاردن26 - العراق 41893)

- (تونس65- المغرب 304 - الجزائر 2813 )







تــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاأبعي احلى وارقى المنتجات






​*​


----------



## gana bity (2 مارس 2013)

*رد: اقوى عروض الموسم من ندى ماس لاتفوتى الفرصة*

رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (3 مارس 2013)

*رد: اقوى عروض الموسم من ندى ماس لاتفوتى الفرصة*

تم تغيير جميع اسعار المنتجات لطلب السعر الجديد رجاء ارسال رساله خاصه او الرجوع الى موقعنا


----------



## gana bity (4 مارس 2013)

*رد: اقوى عروض الموسم من ندى ماس لاتفوتى الفرصة*

رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (5 مارس 2013)

*رد: اقوى عروض الموسم من ندى ماس لاتفوتى الفرصة*

رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (6 مارس 2013)

*رد: اقوى عروض الموسم من ندى ماس لاتفوتى الفرصة*

رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (7 مارس 2013)

*رد: اقوى عروض الموسم من ندى ماس لاتفوتى الفرصة*

رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (9 مارس 2013)

*رد: اقوى عروض الموسم من ندى ماس لاتفوتى الفرصة*

- رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (10 مارس 2013)

*رد: اقوى عروض الموسم من ندى ماس لاتفوتى الفرصة*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------

